# More snow plow stuff



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Inspired by Cape Cod Todd's rotary, I had some fun messing around on Youtube.

Gettin'r done on the SP, without a plow:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-gFKzR4M5o&feature=related 

A neat comparison between a homemade rotary and a wedge: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwNulZLSFnI

Pretty video -- a rotary (USAT?) with a double-header (2nd of 4 vid's on this):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CVL8cKH0lGY 

Night op, with cool lighting and great closeups of the snow being eaten by the blade:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9NT6gEiqpWA

Here's how he made his blade set:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pCiEIYXOTFs

4 locos pushing a wedge:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v7Y5fJGrJ3k

Cliff


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I've always liked the lines on this one...











John


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Hey John, 
If that isn't a 1:1 bash, nothing is!!


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Hey that LIRR is my favorite plow, I grew up on LI and still visit the North Fork of LI where that plow resides in Greenport, NY at the RR museum- JAWS II 
I have photoed and measured it a few times, it is on the list, I need a fish belly flatcar and my collection of bobbers better fear for their current lives! 

Jerry


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Or...


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Totalwrecker on 03 Feb 2014 08:36 PM 
Or...

John....How did they ever see around that or even see where they were going? That's a mean plow. LoL.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

That is one massive pilot wedge plow. Kind of reminds me of the D&RGW K-27 wedge plow.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Another pilot wedge plow, with three "helper" loco's, on the SP:










The year prior, the V&T was dong the same, but with much older equipment:











But sometimes, when the technology failed, they just had to do what had to be done:


----------



## Crisolite (Jan 9, 2008)

Cliffy you beat me to it.









Here is another photo of Virginia & Truckee #18, the Dayton


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks Ed, she was a beaut.

Here's an artist's rendition (M. F. Ames), with some helpful detail on plate riveting and pilot beams.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Ok question, did these loco mounted plows (or any other plow for that matter) actually touch the rails during operation or were they suspended above? How much, and how could you control that at all with variations in road bed? A roller or skid underneath the plow running on the rails? Inquiring minds want to know 

Jerry


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry; 

I have not seen any actual plows, but most of the illustrations and photos I have seen show the plow a few inches off the rails. The mass and inertia of a moving train would most likely find no hinderance from those few remaining inches of snow. 

That said, I believe that flangers were designed to plow slightly below the rail heads, and some may have been notched to allow clearing on both sides of the rail heads. Of course, this meant that switches, guard rails, diamonds, and special installations like gauntlet tracks would cause problems for the flanger. Most flangers had a device, usually a large air cylinder, to raise them over such track configurations. The flanger operator was charged with seeing that the blade was raised at the appropriate times. 

Hope this helps, 
David Meashey


----------



## Crisolite (Jan 9, 2008)

Your right Dave,









Here is a photo of V&T flanger #52 from Univ Nevada Reno

Here is a link to Flanger #52 on the Virginia and Truckee web site that goes into a little more detail


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks Dave and Cris. Nice links to the V&T flanger, one of those is on the wish I could build it list, along with Jaws II 

Jerry


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Deleted. Duplicate


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Jerry and others... 
How much "suspension travel" may there be in a loco..one consideration not mentioned is the tremendous weight of snow carried on the plow..I would think some what ...lowering...the front of a loco...and further reducing blade clearances to rail...not enough remaining to impede flanges from straying much. 

And...Jerry .. what is the LI flat car length? Looks similar to my clear deck inspection flat car.. and easy start of a bash..a caboose shell ..a plow ..set to go! 

I'll be ready by. ....next year!! 

Tanks ..Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Found other similar pieces ... 

Solid orange ..for the home road will fit the bill nicely!! 

DMRR. MOW - Snow removal equipment 

No. 4


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Then I just need an older Mogal with plow mounted for the narrow gauge works 

Or.. 

A bashed annie.. 

Or maybe... 

A 2-8-0 C-....sumthn.. 

Fun !!!!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

OK here is a Russian MIG fighter, retired being used as a snow blower in the USSR, no kidding










Jerry

Who will be the first to do this one???


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I like Character ... some say I iz one.....










I think Colorado Midland RR



























We don't get blizzards, we just need to clear the right of way...


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Great pics John


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Well now that we've brought the ugly plows out...


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

you win! 
Mine was oddly cute.... 

To the gent that sent the PM, just because there was a plow shown, your pm didn't included where you were ... I think the last plow is Colorado Midland RR 
Digital archives aren't long on details am perhaps a flaw of mine I save images more than history.... 

John


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

I saw this one on-line recently










After we got a foot of snow here this week, I was thinking about snow plows. Since my railroad is based on pre-war Germany, I was thinking about a Henschel steam powered snow plow. If you've not seen one, they're like a box car with a steam-driven rotary plow on the front. They have their own tender and an overhang on the back that allows coal to be shoveled from the closed-top tender into the steam engine of the plow without exposing the firemen to too much weather.


The Trains of Turkey site has  more info and pictures


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Guys;

I forgot about this. Several roads used the Jordon Spreaders, that usually profiled the ballast, as snowplows during the winter. The dual use also looked good on the financial balance books.

Just another on for the list,
David Meashey

P. S. Actually, BN 972514 is a Jordon Spreader.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Aw Dave, I was letting him enjoy contributing... they did run it behind a plow to clear flanges. Always took a man who knew the line by heart to avoid ripping out track and the blades.... 

Where's your Latin exception? 

John


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

John;

Don't know no stinkin' Latin beyond Ferroequinologist. Just Pennsylvania Dutch profanities.









Have fun,
David Meashey


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

T'was your Non Rivet counting certificate... we was inspired thread.... no?


I found the Jaws evoluuution ...

















Because flangers have already been presented here's one labled LFW; (funny I just had to add 'flangers' to the spel chek dicshunary);









There were internal controls to raise and spread the blade and wings.

Finally one more loco plow...








Union Pacific 712









Gotta go.... I see my ride!


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

"T'was your Non Rivet counting certificate... we was inspired thread.... no?"

John;

Oh, OK. I did not count that because it was originally printed in a British model train publication, _Model Railways_. I will show it below, so the others will know what we are referring to:









It looks official, but I am dubious as to whether the motto in the crest is real Latin. Also note that the spelling in this document is British English.

Now back to our regularly scheduled thread,
David Meashey


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

It was 1965 that I last read Latin, me memory isn't as exacting as Mrs. Whatshername, back then....


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Dave Meashey on 06 Feb 2014 11:12 AM 
Guys;

I forgot about this. Several roads used the Jordon Spreaders, that usually profiled the ballast, as snowplows during the winter. The dual use also looked good on the financial balance books.

Just another on for the list,
David Meashey

P. S. Actually, BN 972514 is a Jordon Spreader.
Dave,
Actually your quite wrong. BN 972514 is NOT a Jordan Spreader. From the BN Motive Power Annual (I believe published 1990-1994), section on BN Snow Removal Equipment.








Like many others before you, you have fallen for the trap that these Snow Dozers look similar to Jordon Spreaders. A Jordon Spreader can be used for snow service, but I've never, never seen a Snow Dozer used in ballast service. 
It is a GN built Snow Dozer built in the St. Cloud Shops from GN plans for one specific purpose; snow service. GN had a few different models of Snow Dozers, with each model making slight improvements from the previous ones. 
















Here's a pic of a Jordan Spreader being used in snow service.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

"BN 972514 is NOT a Jordon Spreader."

Well, it sure fooled me! It does resemble a lighter duty version of the spreader, but I was not aware that there were machines of that configuration built just for snow. Learn something new every day.

Thanks,
David Meashey


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Back to the LIRR

Not all plows are vintage.

The railroad just acquired a new 80 ton "snow plow" as reported in the local news on LI










Photo courtesy MTA/LIRR

It is actually a Harsco spreader/ditcher with a formidable plow on the front. New equipment!

Very cool photos at this link:

http://www.thelirrtoday.com/2013/12...w-toy.html


Jerry


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave, the Latin on your certificate translates to something like "Don't let the bastards wear (grind) you down".
Chuck


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Spot on Carborundum the kind of wheels on my lapidary bench....


----------

